# Wireline broadband in Bangalore



## iinfi (Sep 24, 2011)

hi all

could someone please guide me on a good broadband ISP in jayanagar area in Bangalore. i called airtel over 2 weeks back with constant follow-ups, but they dont seem to be interested. i was interested in their 4Mbps plan. 
does reliance provide wire-line broadband in Bangalore? which one is more reliable?

with frequent power cuts I don't know how to keep my internet up and running 24/7. is there a wireless router available in the market which has a 6hr battery backup. 

thanks


----------



## Sarath (Sep 24, 2011)

Only you can know what ISPs are available since it is highly region specific down to the street level. 

Inquire about all the ISPs available in your area and get back to us. 

Airtel seems to be having its hands full. Almost all of their slots are always full. It has been increasingly difficult to get an Airtel connection especially in good areas such as yours. Ask them if they have any slots left. Blankly asking them for a connection wouldn't get you anywhere. 

Also check if you telecom is available. They offer 12mbps {1mbps(FUP)} @1000 bucks.

There is no such router. What you are asking for is a router+UPS set up and you should look at the feasibility of such a setup. Its expensive.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 24, 2011)

shukran...

i didn't know they were covered by some slots and such stuff. lemme call them again ...


----------



## Sarath (Sep 24, 2011)

They usually lay those "cables" to an area if there are enough prospective customers. Now the slots get filled up pretty fast in a area like Jayanagar and Indiranagar since it is mostly residential. Ask them if they have a line to your area / apartment and then ask if all the slots are full. Don't let them keep you hanging. 

I could not get Railwire for the same reason. Not enough demand in my apartment. The very next one to mine has railwire.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks for ur reply agian ...
do these people giv dedicated 4Mbps or will it be shared among the people in the bldg or area. when i was in abu dhabi i had a 8Mbps connection from etisalat and i used to get 1MBps (i.e full throttle) on that line. wonder whether i wud get the same if i pay.
how good or bad is reliance wireline broadband .. all wireless connections still suck big time... fluctuating speeds


----------



## Sarath (Sep 24, 2011)

I get a constant 4.1mbps on my Airtel connection. They are very particular about having proper speeds. Don't worry your speed will not be shared. 
I do not want to get into stuff like contention ratio etc but the answer for your query is No. Speed will be what is told i.e. 4mbps

Abu Dhabi is plagued by very low internet penetration. But etisalat is good. I don't think they are reducing your speed or sharing your connection. I don't know if you are aware but a 8Mbps (megabits ps) connection is a 1MBps  (Megabytes ps). It is the latter that our computer displays. I think you were getting the right speed all this while. 

For eg: My 4mbps connection show as 500KBps on my PC. The PC always shows in bytes whereas speeds are always advertised in bits. 1 byte=8 bits.

Also you are right, wireless isn't as good at the moment. The latency is a little high and speeds variable.

Reliance as a ISP are good but their Customer Service is the worst. Many people avoid it for that reason. The pain of dealing with their CC is not worth the service they offer.

Check out forums dedicated to ISP discussion like Indiabroadband (google it) I guess. That should give you a good idea.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks again ... 
i know that 8Mbps is 1 MBps ... thats why i wrote i used to get full throttle in AD.
AD being plagued by low internet penetration is news to me. are you talking about the city or the emirate as a whole. AD emirate spreads across quite a big area and majority of the area is deserted or is filled only with labour camps.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 25, 2011)

Well people in general are not so excited about internet there, although there are good ISPs. Well I'm not sure but does etisalat have a monopoly in the ISP market just like it has on the telecom sector? I know only about Abu D. The rest of the country is alien to me. 
BTW how much for the 8mbps line? The 512kbps was mighty expensive back then.

Oh I didn't notice it. You posted the same. Well, just like etisalat you will get full speed by airtel, that is if you finally get a connection.


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 25, 2011)

There are portable pocket wireless routers with enough back up. Costs some Rs. 5,000 or something. You an also simply ask the technician to remove the circuit restriction in normal UPS which makes it shutdown when there is no load in UPS. If you use an UPS with good back, you can easily get 6 hours. My UPS which gives 10 minutes back up used to give around 1 hour when used only modem. During power cuts, I use my laptop with WiFi. 

You won't get the same speed for equivalent price of Etisalat. Even 2 Mbps unlimited from BSNL costs around Rs. 8,000.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks both of u for ur inputs.

i used to use 8Mbps elife connection from etisalat. Du is doing well. so there is some competition now. though i m sure they both decide on the pricing between them to keep the prices high.
8Mbps costs 299 AED. its ok for me as i used to watch TV on the same line thru online streams.
4 of us used to share it. remaining guys in the room used the net conn only for gtalk and voice chat. so i ended up keeping downloads at 6Mbps. 
further they didnt have a data limit. if u exceed 100GB in a month, they will call u and request you to curtail. that was the best part. and i didnt abuse it.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 25, 2011)

^Oh wow. Du is an ISP too? Didn't know that. Du does make awesome looking SIM cards though 
Offtopic: Hasn't the new rule barred people(families) from sharing apartments? 

BTW @dilip can you elaborate or link us to the pocket wireless router you are talking about.
I hope its not the portable wifi photon you are talking about.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 25, 2011)

Sarath said:


> ^Oh wow. Du is an ISP too? Didn't know that. Du does make awesome looking SIM cards though
> Offtopic: Hasn't the new rule barred people(families) from sharing apartments?



Du is both a mobile service provider and they also do provide internet connections. popular in dubai. yet to penetrate AD market.
the rule which ur talking about has been in place for a long time. people flout it and authorities are not that strict about it. if some arab complains that bachelors are creating trouble, then they will seize your labour card and return it only if you get a room in ICAD city.


----------

